# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  RoboScreens, robotically controlled video display products, ABB Ltd., Robotic Arts

## Airicist

Contributors:

Andy Flessas

ABB Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Live from the Quantum of the Seas 

Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Last week we were on board Royal Caribbean's newest cruise ship, the Quantum of the Seas, to preview Robotic Arts RoboScreens in a one-of-a-kind installation. The 6 robots perform on stage with dancers, singers and acrobats to create a natural, dynamic and engaging experience.
> 
> This short video was recorded live and walks you through some of the most impressive features of the RoboScreen entertainment system, as told by the designer of the system, andyRobot of Robotic Arts--one of ABB's Value Providers.
> 
> We were on board for this inaugural media cruise, but once regular cruises start the performances will happen two times per day for all of the cruise ships' inhabitants to experience. In addition, the RoboScreens will be used in a revolving sequence of other immersive robotic entertainment that will happen in the Quantum of the Seas two70 room--perhaps the most technologically advanced performance stage anywhere in the world, whether on land or on sea.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - RoboScreens on Quantum of the Seas 

Published on Nov 17, 2014




> November 2014 saw the maiden voyage of Royal Caribbean's new Quantum Class cruise ship - the Quantum of the Seas. Featuring in the two70 Lounge on board are six ABB robots with screens to provide an enhanced entertainment experience for guests. This movie shows the premiere of the "Dance in a Box" show specially created for the RoboScreens.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots + Hi Def Screens = Spectacular Entertainment"

by Nick Chambers
November 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the robot whisperer who 'manufactures fun'"

by Emiko Jozuka
November 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Arts work in progress
October 26, 2014




> This is a work in progress Robotic Arts installation happening on Royal Caribbean's newest ship, Quantum of the Seas. We are robot programming and preparing for the images content to arrive soon. All credit for this vision goes to Andy Flessas, sole creator and founder of Robotic Arts.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Arts Quantum of the Seas Abstract
November 11, 2014




> This is a short handheld video of the first public showing of Robotic Arts robots performing the Abstract show which will play on the Royal Caribbean ship Quantum of the Seas. Thank you to Red Ferret tech website for shooting the performance and interview. The main players are Nick Weir, VP of entertainment for RC, and Andy Flessas, Owner and Visionary at Robotic Arts. 3D animation, choreography, and audio content are by Moment Factory.

----------


## Airicist

RoboticArts Royal Caribbean Quantum shows
January 16, 2015




> Here is a compilation video that shows RoboticArts roboScreens performing in the Two70 room of Royal Caribbeans newest ship, Quantum of the Seas. We programmed the motion of these six large ABB IRB 6620 robots with Maya while the images on screen were created by Moment Factory in Montreal. There are 5 small stand alone animated shows that play throughout the day for entertainment, as well as a nightly hour long original theatrical show called Starwater with 16 dancers, musicians, singers, and aerialists.

----------

